# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Gjermania braktis Euron, rikthen deutsch marken?

## angmokio

Berlin, 7 Dhjetor 2011, NOA- "Mediat nuk po tregojnë gjë për të shmangur krizën e panikut në tregje. Por ne që nga e hëna  e kaluar kemi filluar të stampojmë Markën".Kjo është deklaruar nga një punonjë gjerman dhe u publikua në websajtin e organizatës ekonomiko-financiare Affari Italiani.

 "Nga 28 Nëntori ne nuk stampojmë më euro" tha burimi, i cili preferoi të mbetet anonim, por kemi urdhër dhe po e zbatojmë, që të stampojmë DM (marka).

 Pikërisht në 28 nëntor zëdhënësi i Kancelares Angela Merkel kishtedeklaruar se "burimet në Gjermani nuk janë të pafundme dhe Evropa nuk mund të pretendojë të ketë një forcë që nuk e ka.". Madje kishte përforcuar: "Gjermania është e fortë por nuk kemi fuqi të pakufizuar".

 "Duke vazhduar me këtë ritëm - shton punonjësi - do të jemi në gjendje për të plotësuar kërkesën për para që është e nevojshme për të mbuluar tregun tonë të brendshëm që do të vinte nga mungesa e euros.

 Sakaq Kancelarja Merkel dhe presidenti Sarkozy po rrisin trysninë për një reformë më të shpejtë në marrëveshjen e BE-së. Zyrtarisht thuhet se me këtë synohet të përballohet kriza e huave dhe të vendoset në kurs të qëndrueshëm monedha e përbashkët.

 Por ndërsa akuzat ndaj Gjermanisë për dominancë në Evropë, po vazhdojnë, Merkel edhe pse ka dashur të përgënjeshtrojë diçka të tillë, ka lënë të kuptojë se e ardhmja e euros po ndalet, kur tha: Ne angazhohemi për një kulturë të caktuar stabiliteti dhe rritjeje ekonomike, por e bëjmë këtë në frymën evropiane të Konrad Adenauer-it dhe Helmut Kohl-it. Bashkimi gjerman dhe ai evropian ishin dhe janë dy anë të së njëjtës medalje dhe këtë ne nuk do ta harrojmë kurrë.

 Merkel nënvizoi edhe se nuk mund të ketë përgjegjësi të përbashkët për mëkatarët e borxheve.

 Shkelje e ligjit themelor dhe e së drejtës së BE-së?

 Profesorët Wilhelm Hankel, Wilhelm Noelling, Karl Albrecht Schachtschneider dhe Joachim Starbatty kanë dorëzuar padi në Karlsruhe më 7 maj 2010 duke vlerësuar se nuk duhet ombrellë gjermane ndaj eurozonës.

 Gjykata Kushtetuese po shqyrton ankesat kundër ombrellës së shpëtimit të euros. Ankesa vjen nga kritikë të euros me në krye profesorin Joachim Starbatty. Nëse ankesa ka sukses mund të pritet një tërmet në eurozonë.

 Sipas kallëzuesve, ombrella e shpëtimit, që ka krijuar BE-ja për shtetet si Greqia, është kundër së drejtës buxhetore të parlamentit gjerman. Në fakt parlamenti gjerman (Bundestag) duhet të pyetet për çdo pagesë, parashtrojnë Starbatty dhe përkrahësit e tij në ankesën e paraqitur pranë Gjykatës Kushtetuese. Bashkë me Starbatty janë ankuar edhe ekonomistët Wilhelm Hankel dhe Wilhelm Nölling, si dhe juristi Karl Albrecht Schachtschneider dhe ish-kryetari i kryesisë së koncernit Thyssen Dieter Spethmann.

 Një argument tjetër është shkelja ndaj së ashtuquajturës klauzola e no-bail-out. Në marrëveshjen për mënyrën e punës së BE-së është përcaktuar, që unioni nuk duhet të mbajë përgjegjësi për detyrimet e vendeve të veçanta. E megjithatë politikanët, edhe ministri gjerman i Financave krisitiandemokrati Wolfgang Schäuble, tërheqin vëmendjen, se Gjermania dhe vendet e tjera të BE-së nuk mbajnë detyrimisht përgjegjësi për borxhet, por ato veprojnë vullnetarisht. Një argumentim ky, që Starbatty nuk do ta pranojë: "Dhe tani z. Schäuble, nëse e bën këtë vullnetarisht, atëherë lejohesh ta bësh. Pra nëse z. Schäuble vullnetarisht do të verë në dispozicion paratë e veta, atëherë ai lejohet ta bëjë këtë. Por ai përdor paratë e taksapaguesve, dhe për këtë ai duhet të pyesë fillimisht ata që i paguajnë taksat, nëse mundet ai të veprojë lirisht me paratë e tyre. Këtë duhet ta mendojë mirë z. Schäuble si ministër i Financave, që fillimisht është i detyruar kundrejt taksapaguesve gjermanë."

 Kthimi i markës gjermane në Gjermani?

 Por bankat dhe politikanët e BE-së i referohen avantazheve të një monedhe të përbashkët: Kthimi tek monedaht e mëparshme do ta dëmtonte Gjermaninë si vend eksporti, sepse produktet e saj do të shtrenjtoheshin. Por Starbatty e hedh poshtë këtë: "E kundërta është e drejtë: Natyrisht gjermanët do të përfitonin prej vlerësimit të monedhës, sepse qoftë euro apo marka gjermane, në varësi se çfarë do të vijë, do të kishin shumë më tepër vlerë në botë. Ne nuk eksportojmë banane, prej nga edhe rritja me një përqindje fare të vogël i detyron kërkuesit që të kërkojnë banane të reja. Ne shesim produkte të teknologjisë së lartë, për të cilat bota ka nevojë, në qoftë se do të zhvillohet. Këto produkte ju mund t'i blini vetëm në fare pak shtete, e në fakt ju mund t' i blini ato vetëm tek ne. Ndaj unë nuk e kuptoj tani, përse industria bën kaq shumë teatër".

Agjencia Kombetare e Lajmeve

----------


## xhori

aman  o zot nga i gjeni keto komente, nqf se ka shtet qe do akoma euron eshte vete gjermania per arsyen se mban peshen kryesore te borxheve te vendeve ne krize

----------


## Edvin83

Si ka mundesi qe ky panik dhe keto lajme qarkullojne vetem ne Shqiperi, aq sa shtyne me mijera shqiptare te mjere te shisnin lire eurot e tyre per 2-3 dite e tani i bien kokes me grushte se nga 135 leke per euro qe moren, do t'u duhet te paguajne 141-142 leke per cdo euro qe do te blejne per te bere pushimet ne BE. Une jetoj ne nje shtet te eurozones dhe u them shqiptareve qe te mos bien pre e mashtrimeve te kembyesve qe duan te fitojne nga frika e padijes. Euro nuk do te braktiset, bile kjo krize eshte dicka shume e mire, qe BE e ka pase nevoje, pasi e ben me te forte dhe me te bashkuar se me pare. Tani do te behet bashkim fiskal tamam dhe jo si ai qe ka qene deri tani.

----------


## HEN-RI

> Berlin, 7 Dhjetor 2011, NOA- "Mediat nuk po tregojnë gjë për të shmangur krizën e panikut në tregje. Por ne që nga e hëna  e kaluar kemi filluar të stampojmë Markën".Kjo është deklaruar nga një punonjë gjerman dhe u publikua në websajtin e organizatës ekonomiko-financiare Affari Italiani.
> 
>  "Nga 28 Nëntori ne nuk stampojmë më euro" tha burimi, i cili preferoi të mbetet anonim, por kemi urdhër dhe po e zbatojmë, që të stampojmë DM (marka).
> 
>  Pikërisht në 28 nëntor zëdhënësi i Kancelares Angela Merkel kishtedeklaruar se "burimet në Gjermani nuk janë të pafundme dhe Evropa nuk mund të pretendojë të ketë një forcë që nuk e ka.". Madje kishte përforcuar: "Gjermania është e fortë por nuk kemi fuqi të pakufizuar".
> 
>  "Duke vazhduar me këtë ritëm - shton punonjësi - do të jemi në gjendje për të plotësuar kërkesën për para që është e nevojshme për të mbuluar tregun tonë të brendshëm që do të vinte nga mungesa e euros.
> 
>  Sakaq Kancelarja Merkel dhe presidenti Sarkozy po rrisin trysninë për një reformë më të shpejtë në marrëveshjen e BE-së. Zyrtarisht thuhet se me këtë synohet të përballohet kriza e huave dhe të vendoset në kurs të qëndrueshëm monedha e përbashkët.
> ...


    Breh...breh.....Sa xhevahire do nigjoji dhe do lexoji neriu i shkret....
pfffffffffff...lajm..pordh me rigon

----------


## Darius

> Euro nuk do te braktiset, bile kjo krize eshte dicka shume e mire, qe BE e ka pase nevoje, pasi e ben me te forte dhe me te bashkuar se me pare. Tani do te behet bashkim fiskal tamam dhe jo si ai qe ka qene deri tani.


Ku e bazon kete qe thua? Sepse te gjitha lajmet qe jane ne qarkullin flasin pikerisht per te kunderten e kesaj qe sapo shkruajte, Euro dhe Europa e Bashkuar jane me prane shkaterrimit sa skane qene kurre me pare.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Nga lajmet e fundit, ato të freskëta fare fare...rezulton se Euro u rimëkëmb sërish, dhe se ishte vetëm 3 ditë ai alarmi i zhvlerësimit. Si duket vlen ajo shprehja : "Çudia më e madhe zgjat vetëm 3 ditë"
Madje ekspertët europian, u shprehën se qytetarët europian bënë gabim që u ngutën në lidhje me depozitat e tyre të kursimit, dhe se duhej t'i kishin vënë veshin fjalëve të ekspertëve kur u patën porositur që ishte thjesht diçka kalimtare dhe jo alarmante. Madje madje, sot një burrë që unë e kam shumë qejf - Barrosso u shpreh shumë qartë : "Euro nuk do zhvlerësohet kurrë dhe nuk do hiqet kurrë nga qarkullimi, dhe se BE tani e tutje do jetë më e fortë se më parë"

E përkthyer më ndryshe; "plani i rrethit të madh me rrethin e vogël", do bëhet shumë shpejt realitet. 
Amen !

----------


## Edvin83

> Ku e bazon kete qe thua? Sepse te gjitha lajmet qe jane ne qarkullin flasin pikerisht per te kunderten e kesaj qe sapo shkruajte, Euro dhe Europa e Bashkuar jane me prane shkaterrimit sa skane qene kurre me pare.


Une e bazoj ne te gjitha faktet dhe lajmet qe gjenden ne BE, ku dhe jetoj. Kete panik per euron e kam lexuar vetem ne mediat shqiptare. Pardje u ktheva nga Brukseli dhe takova persona qe merren me politiken e BE-se. Euro jo vetem qe nuk ka ndonje rrezik sado te vogel qe te shkaterrohet, por ne fakt kjo krize e forcoi ate edhe me teper pasi nxorri ne pah difektet dhe mangesite, te cilat do te riparohen tani nga BE. Bile, politikeberesit ne BE thone qe edhe sikur Greqia apo ndonje shtet tjeter te ike nga Euro, nuk perben rrezik per euron, pasi Gjermania eshte e pergatitur te mbaje euron se bashku me vendet nordike, duke qene se keto vende kane nje menyre tjeter te te berit ekonomi e biznes ne krahasim me Greqi e kompani. 
Tani do ta shihni qe ne fakt ishte nje gje e mire kjo pseudo krize, pasi tani do te behet tamam bashkim financiar e se shpejti edhe bashkim me i forte politik.

----------


## Darius

Ashtu qofte Edvin. Nuk merrem fare me lajmet shqiptare dhe si marr per baza se cfare thone. Euro pesoi ngritje thjesht nga lajmi i fundit mbi Sumitin e ideuar nga Merkel dhe Sarkozy per te hartuar nje traktat tjeter, ndryshe nga ai i Lisbones. Po me aq sa kuptoj une nga ekonomia dhe lajmet qe lexoj, te japesh deklarata qe sdo shkaterrohet kurre me duket pak e ekzagjeruar. Deklarata te tilla jepeshin dhe nga Amerika disa vite me pare deri sa ndodhi 2008-ta. Asnjehere nuk duhet thene Kurre.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Pardje u ktheva nga Brukseli dhe takova persona qe merren me politiken e BE-se. Euro jo vetem qe nuk ka ndonje rrezik sado te vogel qe te shkaterrohet, por ne fakt kjo krize e forcoi ate edhe me teper pasi nxorri ne pah difektet dhe mangesite, te cilat do te riparohen tani nga BE. Bile, politikeberesit ne BE thone qe edhe sikur Greqia apo ndonje shtet tjeter te ike nga Euro, nuk perben rrezik per euron, pasi Gjermania eshte e pergatitur te mbaje euron se bashku me vendet nordike, duke qene se keto vende kane nje menyre tjeter te te berit ekonomi e biznes ne krahasim me Greqi e kompani. 
> Tani do ta shihni qe ne fakt ishte nje gje e mire kjo pseudo krize, pasi tani do te behet tamam bashkim financiar e se shpejti edhe bashkim me i forte politik.


Shumë saktë. Lajmet që fyejnë inteligjencën e njeriut duhen marrë gjithmonë me rezerva. Mjafton edhe vetëm njohuri modeste rreth funksionimit të BE dhe institucioneve të saj, për të kuptuar se ishin vetëm fjalë në erë ato alarmimet e shpërbërjes dhe rrezikut që po e priste BE. 
Jo vetëm që BE do forcohet më shumë se më parë, por edhe paniku i përhapur, do shërbejë që krerët e BE të gjejnë shteg që të bëjnë ndërhyrje të tjera në Kushtetutën e BE, me pretekstin se gjoja ishin të nevojshme për të na shpëtuar nga "katastrofa", duke e ditur se sa skeptik janë treguar historikisht qytetarët europian në lidhje me ndryshimet dhe miratimet e Kushtetutës. 

Shpërbërja e BE dhe zhvlerësimi i Euros nuk i leverdis askujt, dhe do kishte pasoja të mëdha sikur të ndodhte jo vetëm për shtetet e BE që kanë si monedhë euron, por edhe për zonjën e dashur Britani si anëtare por që nuk ka si monedhë euron, dhe gjithashtu edhe për vendet e tjera europiane që janë të fuqishme ekonomikisht por nuk janë pjesë e BE, pa folur që do i sillte edhe dëme edhe vetë SHBA.
E, kështu pas pak - të gjithë do jemi më të lumtur...

----------


## loni-loni

> Nga lajmet e fundit, ato të freskëta fare fare...rezulton se Euro u rimëkëmb sërish, dhe se ishte vetëm 3 ditë ai alarmi i zhvlerësimit. Si duket vlen ajo shprehja : "Çudia më e madhe zgjat vetëm 3 ditë"
> Madje ekspertët europian, u shprehën se qytetarët europian bënë gabim që u ngutën në lidhje me depozitat e tyre të kursimit, dhe se duhej t'i kishin vënë veshin fjalëve të ekspertëve kur u patën porositur që ishte thjesht diçka kalimtare dhe jo alarmante. Madje madje, sot një burrë që unë e kam shumë qejf - Barrosso u shpreh shumë qartë : "Euro nuk do zhvlerësohet kurrë dhe nuk do hiqet kurrë nga qarkullimi, dhe se BE tani e tutje do jetë më e fortë se më parë"
> 
> E përkthyer më ndryshe; "plani i rrethit të madh me rrethin e vogël", do bëhet shumë shpejt realitet. 
> Amen !



     Perse Anglia nuk ka dashur, nuk don dhe nuk do te doje te futet ne "parajsen" ekonomike Europiane!?

----------


## drague

eh si ishte marka more shoke.

ps.sa per temen nuk kam nigju nai gjo knej.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Perse Anglia nuk ka dashur, nuk don dhe nuk do te doje te futet ne "parajsen" ekonomike Europiane!?


Fakti që nuk ka pranuar si monedhë Euron, nuk do thotë se nuk është pjesa integrale e parajsës ekonomike të BE. 
Pastaj ku i dihet ndonjë ditë të bukur, edhe mund të 'përqafojnë' Euron, jo për gjë por ajo plaka me sklerozë Margaret Thatcher thoshte dikur e një kohë : "Sa të jem gjallë unë, Britania nuk do fusë euron" - dhe mbase po presin sa të vdesë Thatcher  :perqeshje:

----------


## alem_de

As une jo.As q e e ben Gjermania ate pune............

----------


## Edvin83

Vete shkrimi me te cilin hapet tema eshte plot me gabime si ne shkrim te fjaleve, ashtu dhe ne gramatike. Si mund te merret seriozisht nje shkrim i tille, qe na zbuloka komplotin me te madh te kohes ne BE, dhe mezi arrin te shkruaje shqip? Shqiptaret jane te famshem per shpikje komplotesh dhe kritika ndaj cdokujt. Une mendoj se keto shkrime jane pune e kembyesve ne Shqiperi te cilet perhapin panik ne menyre qe te perfitojne shuma te majme nga idiotet qe vrapojne te kembejne eurot.

----------


## Uriel

Stabiliteti politik i BE-së është aq i brishtë, sa kur Donald Rumsfeld, Sekretar i Mbrojtjes asokohe, u shpreh me kuotën e famshme ''Europë e re dhe Europë e vjetër'', për të përshkruar mbështetjen e politikave amerikane në Irak nga fuqitë europiane, pati një bum në filozofinë e Europës së bashkuar. Janë raste të tilla që reflektojnë bashkimin e vështirë përballë superfuqive si amerikanët, apo Rusisë, Kinës dhe ndonjë superfuqie tjetër që mund të lindë së shpejti në horizont. Unifikimi stabil politik ka për të qënë përherë një tabu për Europën, sepse e tillë është historia europiane, e përbërë nga diversitete të ndryshme kulturore. Ndërsa për eurozonën, ishte fati i mirë i europianëve, që kriza nuk tërhoqi sëbashku me Greqinë dhe Italinë, pasi nuk do mjaftonin tre fuqi ekonomike si Gjermania për të shpëtuar kësaj rradhe kolapsin total. Mund të thuhet që kriza europiane, u mëshua më shumë nga shakatë e holla franceze me bankat greke, dhe Gjermaninë që qëndron përherë në pozicionimin historik kontrovers përkundrejt Francës. Ironikisht, Ballkani shquhet për përplasje të tilla, por dhe ai në Europë shtrihet.  :perqeshje:

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Uriel, kur filluan hapat e parë për bashkimin e shteteve europiane, si një superfuqi e ardhshme ?! 
Nëse do më përgjigjesh se filluan me traktatet e para të Parisit (KECQ) dhe ai i Romës (euroatom) më duhet të të them se je gabim.

Thjesht për kuriozitet, sa për larmitet diskutimi; e ke lexu librin E. Ludvigu në lidhje me Bonapartin dhe idetë e tij të mëdha që kishte ai për Europën ? Lexoje se është shumë i bukur, kam shije me librat unë...

Sa për politikat e BE në fakt janë shpesh herë në dukje kontradiktore, jo më kot si studentave po ashtu edhe studiuesve specialista të së drejtës europiane, iu duket shumë abstrakte, por kur vie puna për të qenë një superfuqi dhe me kontroll _quasi_ - absolut : gjindet gjithmonë gjuha e përbashkët.

----------


## Albo

> Merkel nënvizoi edhe se nuk mund të ketë përgjegjësi të përbashkët për mëkatarët e borxheve.


Ceshtja eshte shume e thjeshte:

Nga te gjitha vendet e Bashkimit Evropian, Gjermania ka ekonomine me te madhe dhe ekonomine me te suksesshme. Kurse te gjitha vendet e tjera, France, Itali, Spanje, Greqi, etj kane probleme te medha me borxhin e jashtem qe e ka kthyer gjendjen ne nje situate te pazakonte dhe te paprecedent: ne buzen e falimentimit nuk eshte nje korporate, eshte nje shtet i tere, qe nuk eshte ne gjendje te paguaje kestet e interesit kreditoreve!

Te gjithe keto vende i kane kthyer syte nga Gjermania per ndihme, me shpresen se Gjermania do t'i nxjerre nga situata duke marre persiper borxhin e tyre. Me fjale te tjera, Gjermania duhet te marri mbi kurrizin e saj, borxhin e Greqise, Italise, Spanjes, Portugalise, Frances, duke e kthyer nga nje borxh sovran, ne nje borxh evropian. Dhe qe ta kuptoni akoma me mire: qytetaret gjermane, kthehen ne borxhllinj te pjeses se Evropes, duke marre persiper borxhin e tyre.

Merkel ne situaten e krijuar, e gjen vetes mes dy zjarresh. Zjarri i pare i madh eshte ne mes te Evropes, ne vende si Greqi e Itali qe po mbyten ne borxhe me interesa qe po shkojne gjithmone e me lart. Nese Merkel nuk ndihmon, keto kriza kane per te shkaterruar euron dhe mbare tregun evropian. Vende si Italia e Greqia, si parakush per tu bere pjese e BE hoqen dore nga printimi i monedhes se tyre kombetare dhe perqafuan EURO qe nuk printohet ne Rome apo ne Athine, por printohet ne Bruksel, ne Banken Evropiane. Keto dy vende, kane humbur keshtu armen e vetme qe kishin ne dore, per te menaxhuar disi krizen, manipulimin e monedhes se tyre. Dhe e gjejne sot veten, duke bere ate pyetjen: Perse duhet te vazhdoj te jem pjese e BE kur nuk marr asnje lloj ndihme nga kjo organizate? A nuk do te ishte me mire te dilja nga BE dhe te printoja perseri monedhen time kombetare? Frika e Gjermanise e Frances eshte se nese nje prej ketyre vendeve anetare ndermerr nje hap te tille, shembullin e tyre do ta ndjekin gjithe te tjeret, e rezultati do te jete shperberja e BE.

Zjarri tjeter qe po percellon Merkel eshte zjarri politik ne Gjermani. Taksapaguesi dhe qytetari gjerman, ne situaten e krijuar, po i ben nje pyetje vetes: Perse duhet te paguajme ne borxhin e Greqise, Italise apo Spanjes? Kjo nuk eshte aspak e ndershme, dhe nese ti Merkel guxon qe te besh nje gje te tille, ne do te ndeshkojme me vote duke te rrezuar nga pushteti. Por jo vetem kaq, problemi eshte i permasave te tilla, sa edhe sikur Gjermania te ishte e gatshme te ndihmonte keto vende anetare, kosotoja e paketes se ndihmes eshte astronomike edhe per ekonomine Gjermane. Prandaj Merkel e Sarkozy i kane kthyer syte nga Kina dhe SHBA per ndihme.

Ajo qe e ben kete krize te frikshme eshte se te gjitha hapat e ndermarra deri ne kete pike ne keto 18 muajt e fundit nuk kane qene hapa per te zgjidhur problemin, por per te fituar kohe. Kriza eshte e frikshme, pasi cdo dite qe kalon Gjermania mund te marri nje vendim perfundimtar, ose nje nga vendet ne krize mund te marrin nje vendim te njeanshem per te dale nga BE.

Albo

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> ...sepse e tillë është historia europiane, e përbërë nga diversitete të ndryshme kulturore


Kjo që ke cekur, është shfrytëzuar mjeshtërisht vetëm sa për të justifkuar dështimet në lidhje me peripecitë që hasi fillimisht, miratimi i Traktatit të Lisbonës; dmth thuhej se ngërçi më shumë ishte tek heterogjeniteti i shteteve anëtare. Por ne po flasim për krizë ekonomike, dhe interesa të përbashkëta në lidhje me përfitime për të gjitha shtetet anëtare që të forcohen edhe më shumë si superfuqi. Bashkimi bën fuqinë - thoshte edhe Gjergj Kastrioti. 




> Ceshtja eshte shume e thjeshte:
> 
> Nga te gjitha vendet e Bashkimit Evropian, Gjermania ka ekonomine me te madhe dhe ekonomine me te suksesshme. Kurse te gjitha vendet e tjera, France, Itali, Spanje, Greqi, etj kane probleme te medha me borxhin e jashtem qe e ka kthyer gjendjen ne nje situate te pazakonte dhe te paprecedent: ne buzen e falimentimit nuk eshte nje korporate, eshte nje shtet i tere, qe nuk eshte ne gjendje te paguaje kestet e interesit kreditoreve!
> 
> Te gjithe keto vende i kane kthyer syte nga Gjermania per ndihme, me shpresen se Gjermania do t'i nxjerre nga situata duke marre persiper borxhin e tyre. Me fjale te tjera, Gjermania duhet te marri mbi kurrizin e saj, borxhin e Greqise, Italise, Spanjes, Portugalise, Frances, duke e kthyer nga nje borxh sovran, ne nje borxh evropian. Dhe qe ta kuptoni akoma me mire: qytetaret gjermane, kthehen ne borxhllinj te pjeses se Evropes, duke marre persiper borxhin e tyre.
> 
> Merkel ne situaten e krijuar, e gjen vetes mes dy zjarresh. Zjarri i pare i madh eshte ne mes te Evropes, ne vende si Greqi e Itali qe po mbyten ne borxhe me interesa qe po shkojne gjithmone e me lart. Nese Merkel nuk ndihmon, keto kriza kane per te shkaterruar euron dhe mbare tregun evropian. Vende si Italia e Greqia, si parakush per tu bere pjese e BE hoqen dore nga printimi i monedhes se tyre kombetare dhe perqafuan EURO qe nuk printohet ne Rome apo ne Athine, por printohet ne Bruksel, ne Banken Evropiane. Keto dy vende, kane humbur keshtu armen e vetme qe kishin ne dore, per te menaxhuar disi krizen, manipulimin e monedhes se tyre. Dhe e gjejne sot veten, duke bere ate pyetjen: Perse duhet te vazhdoj te jem pjese e BE kur nuk marr asnje lloj ndihme nga kjo organizate? A nuk do te ishte me mire te dilja nga BE dhe te printoja perseri monedhen time kombetare? Frika e Gjermanise e Frances eshte se nese nje prej ketyre vendeve anetare ndermerr nje hap te tille, shembullin e tyre do ta ndjekin gjithe te tjeret, e rezultati do te jete shperberja e BE.
> 
> Zjarri tjeter qe po percellon Merkel eshte zjarri politik ne Gjermani. Taksapaguesi dhe qytetari gjerman, ne situaten e krijuar, po i ben nje pyetje vetes: Perse duhet te paguajme ne borxhin e Greqise, Italise apo Spanjes? Kjo nuk eshte aspak e ndershme, dhe nese ti Merkel guxon qe te besh nje gje te tille, ne do te ndeshkojme me vote duke te rrezuar nga pushteti. Por jo vetem kaq, problemi eshte i permasave te tilla, sa edhe sikur Gjermania te ishte e gatshme te ndihmonte keto vende anetare, kosotoja e paketes se ndihmes eshte astronomike edhe per ekonomine Gjermane. Prandaj Merkel e Sarkozy i kane kthyer syte nga Kina dhe SHBA per ndihme.
> ...


Gjysëm e analizës e ke gabim. Ishte vetë Gjermania në fakt që i bëri të tjerët të hidhnin sytë ndaj saj. "Krizat" ekonomike që i krijojnë vetë me qëllime të caktuara, gjejnë terren për t'u justifkuar në sytë e qytetarëve europianë, tek fakti i thjeshtë që konfliktet brenda BE kanë lindur si pasojë e mosbalancës ekonomike mes shteteve të pasura dhe të varfëra të BE, pra mes superfuqive ekonomike si Franca dhe Gjermania, përballë vendeve me strukturë më të dobët si Spanja, Portugalia dhe Greqia etj të cilat perfitonin fonde rregullisht nga nga superfuqitë e BE për të arritur balancën ekonomike. Pra e ke gabim në lidhje me atë se mund të thonë : "ec dalim sepse BE nuk na ndihmon"; kur kanë përfituar shumë nga BE, dhe nuk iu leverdis ekonomikisht. Po ashtu, ndër kriteret bazë për anëtarësim në BE, është kriteri ekonomik që përfshin një ekonomi funksionale të tregut si dhe aftësinë për të përballuar presionin e konkurencës brenda tregut të përbashkët. Me t'u vënë në dukje ky fakt i qartë qytetarëve europian, sigurisht do dali tani një shpëtimtar që do jetë një nga superfuqitë e BE, dhe që pritet të jetë Gjermania. Gjermania nuk ndodhet fare përballë një zjarri, por i ka tashmë të gjitha kushtet për të marrë kryesimin.

----------


## loni-loni

> Fakti që nuk ka pranuar si monedhë Euron, nuk do thotë se nuk është pjesa integrale e parajsës ekonomike të BE. 
> Pastaj ku i dihet ndonjë ditë të bukur, edhe mund të 'përqafojnë' Euron, jo për gjë por ajo plaka me sklerozë Margaret Thatcher thoshte dikur e një kohë : "Sa të jem gjallë unë, Britania nuk do fusë euron" - dhe mbase po presin sa të vdesë Thatcher



    Trustet ma te medha bankare jon  pasuruar pikerisht nga kredite qe japin shteteve ne nevoje dhe jane perseri keta qe i fusin shtetet ne borxhe te reja  porsa vilen  llogarite e vjetra

     Te tana forcat deskruktive  si partite socialiste, sindikatat, media,etj, punojne ne kohen e duhur per te futur ne boxhe shtetin perkates duke i sherby padroneve te tyre te padukshem financiar

----------


## Edvin83

Ja dhe nje lajm nga Shqiperia qe konfirmon se ky panik eshte i planifikuar dhe dashakeq.

http://www.top-channel.tv/artikull.php?id=224550&ref=fp

----------

